# Need advice on culinary school in France for advanced pastry training...



## chefiem (Jan 28, 2008)

hi everyone and thanx for reading! does anyone know which are the top three culinary schools in france that have an advanced program for pastry? i've already attended culinary school here in nyc about 3 years ago and have worked in restaurants since. i am looking to obtain advanced pastry skills in france. looking for a short-term (few months only) program.

advice from french culinary school alums are greatly appreciated!


----------

